# disconnected from server (ragnarok)



## androfl (Aug 17, 2012)

_okay i know it's frequently asked but somehow none of the previous answers from another similar articles can solve the problem i'm having._

so i've been playing ragnarok (idRO) for years but yesterday, i kept disconnected from server. from what i read in many forums, the problem is my wi-fi. Since i'm not a tech genius I tried :
-re-installing the game
-disabled firewall
-manually upgrade patches from ragnarok

I dont know what to do with my internet connection. It worked fine before, and now i can even play other online games without disconnecting, the problem is only with RO.
I'm using Linksys e-1000 router, win XP pro.

any detailed advises would be much appreciated :smile:
​


----------

